# How a dog changed my life



## huxleythehungarianV (Dec 4, 2018)

I was a struggling addict for many years after being sober now for a few years I researched Vizsla’s for about a year and decided to pull the trigger. I didn’t just want a dog I wanted a companion, someone who would never leave my side. I’ve come to learn people may come and go but a dog has a loyalty that is unmatched. bringing Huxley into my life was the best decision I ever made. This dog has taught me so many things about patience and so much more. Watching him grow has been so rewarding and I can’t wait for the many years to come. Although it’s been difficult I wouldn’t have it any other way. I love him more and more every day and can’t wait to travel across the US with my boy hitting all the national parks and forests we can see. This dog is going to see mountains, oceans, and deserts. Judging by this photo I think he’s up for any adventure!


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

Beautiful dog! I bet he will love all the adventures with you. (although IMO, national parks are hard with dogs)


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Best of luck and I'm happy to see you're sorting through things. Enjoy your V to the fullest.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

He is beautiful!!! You were so smart to pick a Vizsla, they are everything you read about & more. Your puppers is going to be one very happy Vizsla traveling & going everywhere with you because that is all they want to do, BE WITH YOU. They are very much the velcro dog. I love it that they have the "human eyes". Take a look at him & his eyes. Not other dog breeds have these. I think it goes along with their intelligence. They also stare & study your every move & habit. Enjoy your baby.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

Congratulations on your sobriety and your new best friend!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your sobriety. 
June was my puppy, to help with the loss of my dad. Its hard to feel down and out with a puppy in the house. I'm forever indebted to June for helping me through the loss.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

they do bring a whole new dimension to life, a better one for sure


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Congratulations on your journey and your beautiful companion! Best wishes to you both


----------



## satelite4406 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm with you! Been through many years of addiction having thankfully survived it. Been sober for a while now, but it took my new V pup to get me feeling alive and social again as well as giving my day to day a purpose. We go everywhere together, and can't wait to see all the outdoors the US has to offer.


----------

